# Weed Eater Weed Wacker Prob



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Hole or split in the fuel tube going to the tank or it's loose?

My Craftsman had a similar problem and it was a cracked tube.


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

khouse75,

the fuel line from tank to carb was definately not loose, at least at the carb side. the end of the tubing that goes to the tank is tho. it goes through a hole in the tank and can be moved in and out of the tank with a tug. is this proper? i dont think the tube is bad, but will take a look at it...bob


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a problem with the ethanol in the gas softening the fuel line. It was so soft that it was being piched shut where it goes through the grommet holding it in place on the fuel tank.

How's the air filter looking? Choke? Debris in the air intake? Could also be starving for air.


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

kap,

air filter is fine, choke is working proper, nothing restricting air flow, had carb off and apart. its definately starving for fuel. with the choke open (run position) it starts to die, full choke it, and it will stay running, til it floods out of course. have'nt had time to look at it again, but gonna check the fuel line. the fuel line is pretty soft...bob


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Ihave an echo that has to be two c-hairs away from full choke to start and run. I hate the damn thing. I have a Shindaiwa-two pumps of the promer bulb, never touch the choke and it starts and stays running from the very first pull. Only problem I have with the shindaiwa? Missus won't let it in the bed.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Make sure all the crankcase screws are tight and the gaskets intact. 2 stroke motors don't like air leaks anywhere.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you running the correct gas/ oil ratio? When my chain saw starts to run poorly, I remove the muffler and clean the exhaust passages.


----------

